#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: 12 قسمت فیلم آموزشی win server2012 از استاد خانم مهندس درساره

## nekooee

سلام

12 قسمت فیلم آموزشی win server2012 از استاد خانم مهندس درساره




دارای محتوای پنهان



منبع:cmpclub

----------

*1212ali*,*1bademjan*,*aryanet*,*asadj*,*bazregr*,*behzadch*,*derikvand*,*ehsanarn*,*erv114*,*fba*,*hassanh*,*kiyanmz*,*lgh1108*,*mety.pc*,*moghaleb1*,*Mohammad.mt*,*Mohammad2300*,*mohandes123*,*mohsenn*,*moreng*,*mpls*,*NICHICON*,*PULSE2*,*ramcom*,*rezanurse826*,*shrooz*,*tatung10*,*tohidi1*,*بهار من*,*خلیل شهاب*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*محبت*,*محمد409*,*مهدی م*,*گنجه ای*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

